# ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, REVIEW ,Lots of Beamshots



## FlashLion (Feb 26, 2014)

*ThruNite TN35 is a new light in the TN series,sharing the same body with its predecessors TN31,TN32.
The new feature is the Cree MT-G2 LED which gives high light output,a wider beam and nice warmer tint.
The torch is powered by 3x 18650 batteries connected in series. *







*The quality of machining is on the same high level as seen in TN32. Precisely machined parts without sharp edges.*
*Tail-stand is possible.*



*Excellent black matte anodizing. Great deep knurling for good grip. Magnetic ring for mode selecting.*



*This time the stainless steel bezel is tightly screwed and there's no even a millimeter gap.*




*The packaging is the same. Very nice box.The torch can be inserted in the box together with its holster.*



*In the box you will find- User manual,long sturdy lanyard,spare O-rings,spare tail switch boot and the holster.*

*The holster is well made and the flashlight fits well in it.
Mounting to a sturdy belt or backpack is possible.*





*Specification (taken from ThruNite's website)*
*
Key Features:*

- Improved UI for more lumens
- Ultra-clear tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating.
- Momentary forward click tactical switch.
- Strobe mode for tactical and emergency use.
- Smooth reflector for max light output. 
- Highly focused beam for maximum distance
- Tactical knurling for firm grip.
- Streamlined body design.
- Mechanical reversed polarity protection design for battery carrier.
- Intelligent highly efficient circuit board design for max performance and long run time.
- Specially designed for Military, Law Enforcement, Self-defense, Hunting, Search & Rescue and Outdoor activities.
- Intelligent temperature controlled light output for user safety.









*Very deep ~65mm and wide ~65mm aluminum reflector. Perfectly centered Cree MT-G2 LED. 
Stainless steel bezel. Anti-reflective coated glass lens. Absolutely clean and clear.*




*The light on its lowest brightness mode 0,3Lm.*



*Purple color anti-reflective coating.*







*The torch can be opened for battery replacing at the tail or at the head.
Unscrewing the head is easier.*
*Normal triangular cut threads.*



*The water sealing O-rings keep the inside dry and clean.*



*All springs are well soldered.*




*Keeppower protected batteries fit just fine. Longer batteries like Sanyo and Panasonic protected with the transparent wrapping will stay tighter in the holder.*



*This is the tail switch.Forward clicky with momentary ON possible.*








*The minus supplying electronics in the tailcap. It works when the switch connects + to the electronic components.
*



*The battery holder has sturdy construction,mostly metal. All contacts are clean. The negative contact has no the yellow finish,
reported as problematic in the previous models.*
*The battery carrier is reversible-it has positive and negative contacts at both ends.*







*The inner threads in the head are made on the same part that goes directly to the LED. This time it is made of aluminum.*




*The User interface is unchanged from the previous models.6 brightness modes + Strobe and StandBy mode.
Tail switch for momentary ON and constant ON.
ON/OFF is also available from the selector ring.
Twisting the ring clockwise activates the highest modes,standby and strobe.
Counter clockwise are the lowest modes.
All modes are(from left to right) 0.3Lm-24Lm-380Lm-950Lm-1600Lm-2750Lm-StandBy-Strobe*
*When the mode ring is in StandBy position, Highest brightness and Strobe mode are accessible by one move left or right.*
*The modes are well spaced.* *The ultra low mode is an unique feature on this flashlights.*

*If the light is in Stand By mode,the regulating driver will take some small current ~85**μA when the tail switch is ON
and ~12**μA when the tail switch is OFF.*







*The glass lens is really clear. *



* Thick stainless steel bezel protects the front of the flashlight from impact.*





*The light from the Cree MT-G2 gives nice neutral white light,very pleasant to the eyes with great color rendering.*
*The beam is great mix of throw and flood. Quite bright hotspot with bright spill and good transition between them.*



*Compared to TN32(right). You can see also the color of the AR coating on both flashlights in this picture.*








* TN35 Cree MT-G2 vs TN32 Cree XM-L2*


 




*You can see how much bigger is the size of the MT-G2 LED(left).*









*Because of the bigger LED focused tightly for a good throw,the center of the beam has some artifacts when pointed on a white wall at close distance.*







































 




*Outdoor Beamshots*

*Otdoor ThruNite TN35 performs just amazing. Great amount of lumens and much better tint light than the flashlights with cool white LED that I used for comparison.*


*5 of the modes*












*Here the tree behind the point where I pointed the beam is about 70 meters away.It is a tall tree.Look at how well the TN35 lit it even the beam is not pointed there.*




*70 meters to the tree*








*This time the beam is aimed to the tree*.* Impressive combination of throw and homogeneous spill.*







*Yes,that's me on the pics *







*Here TN35 is left on the ground.*







*Beams aimed toward the corona of the trees.*


















*Beams aimed toward the base of the trees.*











Here is how it looks if you use TN35 for walking the dog .




*TN32 vs TN35 vs Fenix TK51*




*Light painting with ThruNite TN35 *
*Using the TN35 for art photos gives some beautiful results.*

















*Thanks for reading and watching. *:thumbsup: *It* *was pleasure for me to review this light for you.* *Hope you enjoyed the review and all the beamshots I put in it.*

TN35 provided by ThruNite for review.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Sweet pics, FlashLion. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Well FlashLion,they say a picture says a 1000 words,yours say a 1,000,000 simply beautiful,thanks for sharing..............FANTASTIC:twothumbs


----------



## Ryp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Amazing photos, as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

So many pics, I'd to see it on my pc. Tapatalk couldn't handle it


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*



kj2 said:


> So many pics, I'd to see it on my pc. Tapatalk couldn't handle it



That is for sure!


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Review finished (I may add also a short runtime graph).
Thanks for reading and watching my reviews!


----------



## ven (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*



FlashLion said:


> Thanks for reading and watching my reviews!



It would be a disgrace not too!!!!!!!!! simply put...........astonishing:thumbsup:


----------



## shelm (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Can you also do a review on the Lynx and T10S flashlights please? Your Thrunite reviews are the best next to candle lamp and selfbuilt imho. I don't get much usefulness out of Thrunite reviews by cutlerylover, JohnnyMac or turboBB maybe it's just me!!

Good job.


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

The link to my Lynx review is in my signature.
I had to choose between TN12 and T10S for review and I chose TN12 because I use AA batteries only for my camera and prefer Li-Ion powered flashlights.
Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Clavace (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Great review FlashLion - looks like a well made flashlight...However, I think I read somewhere that in the user instructions it says you should step down the 2750 Lumen output within 10 minutes to protect the life of the LED (is this correct)? I assume for several hours use the output would need to be sat to 1600 lumens - or would that need to be stepped down again after awhile? 

Before I spend my hard currency can anyone post a comparison between the TN35 with the TK75 including a few bean shots - Thanks!


----------



## Bass (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

FlashLion, great review! I'm just back on the forum from a few years off and have been enjoying your reviews. 

Your photos are stunning, no other reviewer does images like you. I can only imagine the time you take with these and then processing them all to get them to this standard. Thanks for all your work :thumbsup:

The animated GIF's work brilliantly for showing the lights off from all angles and functions. First person I've seen do this, nice USP.

Now I need to decide between the TN35 and the Niwalker Vostro BK-FA02 MT-G2. Do you have a review for the Niwalker?


----------



## Bass (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Oh, forgot to ask - whereabouts in Europe are you from?


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*



Bass said:


> FlashLion, great review! I'm just back on the forum from a few years off and have been enjoying your reviews.
> 
> Your photos are stunning, no other reviewer does images like you. I can only imagine the time you take with these and then processing them all to get them to this standard. Thanks for all your work :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hello Bass
Welcome back to the forum! Thanks for your comment!
My reviews here helped me a lot to improve my photography skills.The GIF in my Olight M22 review contains 85 still images 
I don't have a review for Niwalker.


----------



## Bass (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Thanks FlashLion, it's great to be back!



FlashLion said:


> The GIF in my Olight M22 review contains 85 still images


 
You shoot JPEG? The processing, colour, sharpness and consistent WB of all your images suggest to me you shot RAW and process in PS or LR but you can't be processing 85 RAW files for that GIF...........can you?!!

For those who haven't seen it: http://cubeupload.com/im/FlashLion/M22AnimF.gif


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

I shoot only JPG. The Raw files don't give better results to my photos and take more time. And if I shoot RAW my HDD will hate me.


----------



## Bass (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Thanks for the reply. Even as JPEGs this is a serious amount of work! Your work pays off though, all your GIFs and images are awesome 

I look forward to more of your reviews. I think this should be moved to the flashlight review section :thumbsup:

Does the TN35 maintain it's 2750 lumen output on high for the full 100 minutes or does it step down after after a while? Can't decide between this and the Niwalker (which has a gradual 'direct drive' discharge curve)


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

TN35 has the same step down as the TN32. About a minute after activation makes step down to ~90% of the initial output. After that the output is constant.
Thanks.


----------



## Bass (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Thanks. So, just under 2500 lumens for the 100 minutes? Is it a flat, regulated output? That's impressive.


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

I had no time yet to take a full runtime test and I can't say for now how flat is the output.


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Here it is. 
About 1h with Keeppower 3100mAh.
The batteries are just in a few cycles and probably have not reached their full capacity yet.






I was wrong about the low voltage warning.Sorry for the wrong info.
*There is a very nice low voltage warning.* Starts about 3 minutes before batteries to cut off. Fast flashing every ~25 sec. This is a great feature.


----------



## moldyoldy (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Thanks to FlashLion, my pocket book is missing more money - my copy of the TN35 was ordered today. Excellent photos!

BTW, in case anyone is interested, this site has two photos comparing the SX25L3 (MT-G2) and the TN35 in post #16. A really good comparison! You can ignore the German, the photos speak for themselves!

I already have a copy of the SX25L3 MT-G2 thanks to a previous review by Selfbuilt. I really like the beam pattern from the MT-G2. A lot of light for a single LED. Best of all, the MT-G2 output has a good balance and very smooth transition between spot and spill. The MT-G2 color is amazingly good! It does require a larger reflector to properly control the beam - meaning, not just a thrower or flooder, but a good mix.


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*



moldyoldy said:


> Thanks to FlashLion, my pocket book is missing more money - my copy of the TN35 was ordered today. Excellent photos!
> 
> BTW, in case anyone is interested, this site has two photos comparing the SX25L3 (MT-G2) and the TN35 in post #16. A really good comparison! You can ignore the German, the photos speak for themselves!
> 
> I already have a copy of the SX25L3 MT-G2 thanks to a previous review by Selfbuilt. I really like the beam pattern from the MT-G2. A lot of light for a single LED. Best of all, the MT-G2 output has a good balance and very smooth transition between spot and spill. The MT-G2 color is amazingly good! It does require a larger reflector to properly control the beam - meaning, not just a thrower or flooder, but a good mix.



Sorry for your pocket book :naughty: but I think,you will enjoy one more great MT-G2 light very soon :thumbsup:
Thanks for the link with comparison shots.


----------



## moldyoldy (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*



FlashLion said:


> Sorry for your pocket book :naughty: but I think,you will enjoy one more great MT-G2 light very soon :thumbsup:
> Thanks for the link with comparison shots.



"very soon" was today. I took a quick but short tour thru my wooded back yard with the TN35 and some other lights with lumen outputs in the ballpark of the TN35, well, sort of in the ballpark, all of them listed as above about 2400 lumens. The TN35 has the largest head I have ever had on a light! I may have to concede and use the holster to carry it. The TN35 does fully slide inside of my parka pocket, but not much room left. The color output from the MT-G2 is really nice - a wonderful warmish color that effectively penetrates farther in to the woods than just about any other 'white' light (XML-L2). Only the TM26 (freshly charged cells on XML-L2 LEDs) lit up the woods in distance or in broad coverage close to what the TN35 provided. The output difference between the TN35 and SX25L3 is noticeable, but the SX25L3 is more of a flooder. The TN35 has a good beam balance between spot and with lots of spill. It is huge though! not a casual 'bring it along' type of light.


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Flashlion...great, great pics! Really well done and the gifs are super helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Thanks *FlashLion* for the review, I read it first today.

I have been doubtful to get a 3x18650 light but this one may change my mind. The video is very instructive as well. Distinct steps between the levels and a standby between the highest mode and strobe prevents accidently activation of the strobe. Neutral tint. Good knurling. At the highest level a drop of ~14% within 2 minutes, but I really don't mind: after that stabile at 2300+ lumens for around an hour! Apart from that there are several other useful levels for longer runtime. 
I will take this light into serious consideration...

*Update:* short after I wrote the words above I noticed that *Selfbuilt* published a review of the same light, actually today. 
I read through his review as well and then placed the order of a TN35 together with 6xEagleTac 3400.


----------



## Daniel Flashaholic (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*



Swedpat said:


> Thanks *FlashLion* for the review, I read it first today.
> 
> I have been doubtful to get a 3x18650 light but this one may change my mind. The video is very instructive as well. Distinct steps between the levels and a standby between the highest mode and strobe prevents accidently activation of the strobe. Neutral tint. Good knurling. At the highest level a drop of ~14% within 2 minutes, but I really don't mind: after that stabile at 2300+ lumens for around an hour! Apart from that there are several other useful levels for longer runtime.
> I will take this light into serious consideration...
> ...


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Hi *Daniel Flashaholic*. What did you want to say?


----------



## caythongxanh (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

It was great, very nice!


----------



## ronemca (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

I know - I know - it's an old thread. But I have nothing to lose (and perhaps alot to gain) by resurrecting. So:

I need a holster for a TK-61. Evidently Fenix doesn't make one, but it looks like there is one in existence for the TK-75...although its pedigree is uncertain. I've tried to compare the dimensions, but I am leery without a first-hand testament.

I have also found one or two for the ThruNite TN-3x that look like they might fit.

And a nice fellow in the UK detailed a Molle (camo) pouch that is actually intended for a water bottle. It fits his TK-61 just fine -- and if it turns out to be the "best" option I will certainly order one -- but it would not be my first choice, because it's pretty bulky with the additional pouches sewn on the side. (And although he didn't specify where he had found it, I have no doubt I can find it too.)

Oh - and 'hkequipment' (which you likely know is a long-term seller on a certain auction site) offers a topless holster for the TK-61, but it is...well...topless. And I know from experience that I will be anxious about the lens if it's right out there in the line of fire (so to speak) with no hat.

Ideas, please kind Sirs?
Ron


----------



## ven (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Hi Ron,i struggled to,this case for the tk75 is similar to thrunite tn35/supbeam/acebeams case for the x40




Will not fit the tk61 due to large head. The open top case is ...........well without swearing poop :laughing:

In honesty even the tk75 is not comfy in a holster,forget the tk61 being. The molle type bag makes best sense for carrying and offers better protection due to completely being covered(no risk of any damage to protruding head through sides of holster).

Not sure if acebeams x60 has a holster,if it does it maybe worth a look at.


----------



## Nuclear Cowboy (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Wow! You find so much great stuff on this forum. I know, old review but I couldn't help myself from saying thank you for taking the time to do this. I was just about to order a Fenix TK51 when I ran across this. I'm still digging the TK51 but my word, that TN35 is beautiful. I think you've changed my mind.:laughing:


----------



## FlashLion (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*



Nuclear Cowboy said:


> Wow! You find so much great stuff on this forum. I know, old review but I couldn't help myself from saying thank you for taking the time to do this. I was just about to order a Fenix TK51 when I ran across this. I'm still digging the TK51 but my word, that TN35 is beautiful. I think you've changed my mind.:laughing:


Thanks for reading!
No matter which one you will choose,both flashlights are a great choice.
As any product,they have their good and not so good points,but IMO these two are very useful lights.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

It has passed 1,5 years since I got TN35, and I like it. Shortly after I got TN35 I ordered TN32 as well. These lights are bargains for the price! 
I really like the feeling and UI with the mode control ring. I hope Thrunite will not abandon this design. I consider to get another TN35 just in case...


----------



## ven (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: ThruNite TN35, Cree MT-G2,2750 Lm,3x18650, Review( No Text Yet) ,Lots of Beamshot*

Swedpat, you need an acebeam k60vn in your life ,little cooler with the shaved dome but not much tbh,more throw and flood and similar UI............seems a light made for you







Regards ven


----------

